# ebay bits



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I know full well that you USUALLY get what you pay for but there are some exceptions to this rule. I see a wide range of router bits available on ebay and wondered if anyone has had any positive experiences to share.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760


I do buy many bits off eBay  
The Yellow bits are the same as the ones you would get from HD and many other outlets the Green ones are the same as the higher ends bits (M10) the same as the Whiteside and many others that make higher ends bits, both gave me a positive experience ...the Green ones take a bit longer to get to my door step (10 days the norm, from Canada) the Yellow ones I have on my door step in 3 to 4 days...


http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools


K10 Carbide,Micro grain carbide for razor sharp
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZreliable-products
K10 ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-3-THU...ryZ50387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Great Feedback Scores on both 



=================


jer760 said:


> I know full well that you USUALLY get what you pay for but there are some exceptions to this rule. I see a wide range of router bits available on ebay and wondered if anyone has had any positive experiences to share.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

*What about the Elite bits*



bobj3 said:


> Hi jer760
> 
> 
> I do buy many bits off eBay
> ...


Bob,

Any experience with the Elite bits from the Canadian eBay site? Similar prices as Gino at Reliable Products, but slightly different profiles. BTW, Gino at Reliable is super fast on shipping and a breeze to deal with.

TTG


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thrifty Tool Guy

No I have not gave them a shot yet but I will take a look at them..

Thanks

Do you have a link to them on eBay ?



========



Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Bob,
> 
> Any experience with the Elite bits from the Canadian eBay site? Similar prices as Gino at Reliable Products, but slightly different profiles. BTW, Gino at Reliable is super fast on shipping and a breeze to deal with.
> 
> TTG


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

http://stores.ebay.com/Elite-Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link Thrifty Tool Guy

I did check it out and looks like he sales the Grizzly router bit types and shaper cutters....as well.
He is just a bit high in price, checking on 10 items, here's just one of them below.
Then he has the nasty 10.oo flat shipping charge on most of the items and he is one of the guys that sales router bits sets in the Alum.briefcase...

http://cgi.ebay.com/9-PC-ELITE-TEMP...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

===========


Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/Elite-Tools


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

I'm sure it will depend on the individual item. I was interested in the triple bead bit set which he sells for $20 +S&H. The price at Reliable is higher (shipping will be dollar less).

TTG


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

Bought a set of fostner bits off e-bay once. They now collect dust in my shop. You would think carbide is carbide but that just isn't so. I'll stick with the industry proven router bits. CMT or Freud possibly Amana. Don't know how these cheap bits hold up. Spinning a 25,000 rpm, I would hate to have one blow apart on me. Guess it depends on how long your going to use them and how long you want them to last. Just my 2cents.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just to refresh this thread, I would like to note that I've since purchased several bits from Gino at reliable and couldn't be much happier with the quality of the bits and the overall price and performance of the vendor. 

http://search.ebay.ca/_W0QQsassZreliable-products

Cheers.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

As with everything, you get what you pay for. I use the yellow e-bay bits but you need to gage the quality of the work you're doing. Above all, make test cuts. The paint on many of these yellow bits will flake off. As an example look at the close up pic. It's worth a thousand words.
Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The quality of your bit will show up in your work. There are many inexpensive bits that are properly made and will do a good job. That having been said there is no unbranded or branded bit made that equals the quality of Whiteside bits. In every test performed by the many magazines Whiteside has always been the winner.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

My first set of bits was the 66 piece on E-bay. Some of them are undersized in that a 1/4" bit is not 1/4". I've been replacing them with Freud bits as needed. I can go to HD or Lowes and find bits, but Marsh power tools in town stocks Freud for a dollar or two more than the big box stores sell whatever it is they carry.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Just a thought....Wouldn't the quality of the finished product be 90% the ability of the user verses the tool? I once had a Aircraft tech. that used old Craftsman tools who could out wrench another with the best Snap-On tools. To me it all boils down to "How To". I could be wrong.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

George, while it is true that there is a difference in personal ability I promise you having a poor quality bit will defeat the best craftsman you can find. A good sharp bit makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

George II said:


> Just a thought....Wouldn't the quality of the finished product be 90% the ability of the user verses the tool? I once had a Aircraft tech. that used old Craftsman tools who could out wrench another with the best Snap-On tools. To me it all boils down to "How To". I could be wrong.



I know this ios an old thread but I had to reply. In my opinion, Craftsman hand tools are of equal quality to Snap-On.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

George II said:


> Just a thought....Wouldn't the quality of the finished product be 90% the ability of the user verses the tool? I once had a Aircraft tech. that used old Craftsman tools who could out wrench another with the best Snap-On tools. To me it all boils down to "How To". I could be wrong.



I know this ios an old thread but I had to reply. In my opinion, Craftsman hand tools are of equal quality to Snap-On.



Mike said:


> George, while it is true that there is a difference in personal ability I promise you having a poor quality bit will defeat the best craftsman you can find. A good sharp bit makes all the difference in the world.


Hmmm ... not sure I agree. Good tools would make it easier for anyone but a good craftsman will know how to use crappy tools to achieve good results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

It's funny you should say that, but it's true the only diff. is that Snap-On has a very high end QC dept..at one time the hand tools where made in Colorado, they would poor the Snap-on and the Craftsman tools from the same mix of steel..one out of ten of Snap-On tools would get the OK and then the rest back in the mix, the Craftsman would be 10 out 10 would get the OK to finish out..


=======


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Since this thread has been revived just thought I would add my 2 cents. I have bought several of the Elite Tools bits, from their website and from their booths at the woodshows. I have been very happy with them, nice clean cuts.


----------



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys for the info, some great information here. For me, as some people explained here, it would probably benefit me to buy some ebay carbide bits, then, spend big bucks on the high dollar ones which I will mostly use.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

That is what I did. I bought a 50 bit set from ebay. This helped me figure out which bits I would use most and what to invest some good money in.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

woodchip7 said:


> Bought a set of fostner bits off e-bay once. They now collect dust in my shop. You would think carbide is carbide but that just isn't so. I'll stick with the industry proven router bits. CMT or Freud possibly Amana. Don't know how these cheap bits hold up. Spinning a 25,000 rpm, I would hate to have one blow apart on me. Guess it depends on how long your going to use them and how long you want them to last. Just my 2cents.


You should definitely not be using forstner bits at 25,000 rpm of any make. They are not designed for it. Never use a forstner bit in a router. They are for slow speed use in a drill press.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> You should definitely not be using forstner bits at 25,000 rpm of any make. They are not designed for it. Never use a forstner bit in a router. They are for slow speed use in a drill press.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


+1 on that Peter, mine say max speed of 750 rpm. Never occurred to me anyone would try to use one in a router


----------

